# What Are Your Thoughts On Aquarium Backgrounds?



## ClinicaTerra

We've been running just two bubble bars to create a "back wall" effect at the rear of our 60 gallon, but I'm wondering if that's the reason we were never able to achieve a real sense of "depth" as we didn't have a background taped or painted onto the back of the tank -- what are your thoughts on aquarium backgrounds? I don't want to go with painting the back glass at this point, so it would be a paper type of background, perhaps of a natural aquascape (rocks, plants, logs, etc.)...are these recommended to gain a sense of depth in the tank, or should I just leave the back wall be with the bubble bars cascading back there, even though you can see through to our wall the tank is on, as well as see the HOB filters and some of the electrical wires?

I can recall, when I kept tropicals many years ago as a hobby with my dad (I was a kid), we always went for those paper backgrounds -- but they would never sit right and I was always struggling with keeping scotch tape on them so they would stay...


----------



## claygriffith01

I would cover the back with black electrical tape. it's a slow job but if you take your time and make sure there are no bubbles in the tape, it can look really good. Also no worries about possibly spilling paint.


----------



## Manafel

I think that adding a background can really help some of your fish's colors come out. I'm going to take some blue painters tape and tape the back of my 75 to make the blues come out for my frontosa. I think aquascaping is when you really get some depth going on, and don't be afraid to make the substrate uneven, I remember I made a slope in the sand on my 75, so that the back was taller than the front, that added some depth as well... until my cichlids dug it all out


----------



## holly12

I love 'em! I find they tend to help the fish be a bit calmer, as they are not constantly ramming the back of the tank wondering why they can't get through. It also gives the tank a more "full" look (if you use a background with plants on it for instance.) 

In my 20g we have a background that is plants and rocks and it makes the tank look so full. In my 36g we used a plain black background and that really helps the fish's colours pop! 

I'm not one for leaving the backs open.... it kind of ruins the illusion of an "underwater world" when you can see the wall and/or cords behind the tank. Unless it's a counter top tank where one side is open to one room and the other side is open to a different room... in those cases, no backgrounds are acceptable.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

holly12 said:


> I love 'em! I find they tend to help the fish be a bit calmer, as they are not constantly ramming the back of the tank wondering why they can't get through. It also gives the tank a more "full" look (if you use a background with plants on it for instance.)
> 
> In my 20g we have a background that is plants and rocks and it makes the tank look so full. In my 36g we used a plain black background and that really helps the fish's colours pop!
> 
> I'm not one for leaving the backs open.... it kind of ruins the illusion of an "underwater world" when you can see the wall and/or cords behind the tank. Unless it's a counter top tank where one side is open to one room and the other side is open to a different room... in those cases, no backgrounds are acceptable.


Thanks for your opinions, Holly!

I can't really make out backgrounds in the pics you provided, though -- in the tank on the right, it seems I can see right through to the paneling of the wall behind it...


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Manafel said:


> I think that adding a background can really help some of your fish's colors come out. I'm going to take some blue painters tape and tape the back of my 75 to make the blues come out for my frontosa. I think aquascaping is when you really get some depth going on, and don't be afraid to make the substrate uneven, I remember I made a slope in the sand on my 75, so that the back was taller than the front, that added some depth as well... until my cichlids dug it all out


Thanks, Manafel, as Always...

What you describe with regard to the "slope" from back to front is EXACTLY what I tried to do this time around when I re-setup the 60 gallon because we didn't have that in the last setup...I tried to make a gradual slope downward towards the front, with a thick layer of substrate in back...I ended up needing to take a lot of gravel out because my wife bought way too much and it looked ridiculous; like half the tank was gravel! But the slope is still there, and I have buried the bubble bars beneath it (enough for the surface of the bars to be exposed) yet still, it does not seem like my tank is exhibiting any kind of "depth"...


----------



## ClinicaTerra

claygriffith01 said:


> I would cover the back with black electrical tape. it's a slow job but if you take your time and make sure there are no bubbles in the tape, it can look really good. Also no worries about possibly spilling paint.


Thanks, Clay...

I don't think I'm gonna do the tape route, though, based on how my tank is set up already...


----------



## gar1948

Backgrounds are a matter of personal taste. There is no good or bad just what you like. I have seen 3D fiberglass backgrounds that are glued to the inside of the glass. That really adds depth to the tank. I myself use vinyl photo backgrounds from my lfs and use seaview gel to secure them. This stuff seals aquarium backgrounds to the glass and really makes the picture vivid. No tape or silicone. Makes removal a snap if you want to change it. Here is a link:
Aquarium Backgrounds: SeaView Gel Background Adhesive and Sealant from Seaview Inc.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

gar1948 said:


> Backgrounds are a matter of personal taste. There is no good or bad just what you like. I have seen 3D fiberglass backgrounds that are glued to the inside of the glass. That really adds depth to the tank. I myself use vinyl photo backgrounds from my lfs and use seaview gel to secure them. This stuff seals aquarium backgrounds to the glass and really makes the picture vivid. No tape or silicone. Makes removal a snap if you want to change it. Here is a link:
> Aquarium Backgrounds: SeaView Gel Background Adhesive and Sealant from Seaview Inc.


Thanks, gar...

Yeah, that stuff looks good if one were to go the 3D inside-the-tank route; as it stands, I can't do that because I already have new gravel put in and the water is cycling, so it would have to be some kind of behind-the-tank solution (paper, paint, etc.). 

I am still on the fence about backgrounds; I mean, on one hand, I like them because they kind of eliminate the "cold, boring" look of bare wall behind a tank with the filters and wires showing...on the other hand, I run a bubble wall on the back glass just under the filter intakes, so that creates a kind of "effect" in place of a background, so to speak; of course, if a tank is being used as a "room divider" showpiece, where both sides need to be viewed, a background isn't possible or practical, but that isn't the case with my tank as it's against a wall.

I don't know if I want to go with a background yet, hence why I started the thread, to get a bunch of opinions; I do like the sense of "perceived depth" a background can give, but I also think this may be able to be achieved with the right kind of aquascaping, which we are in the midst of planning -- we already placed some high plants in the left rear corner of the tank, but beyond that, we're trying to figure out how to get that "sense of depth" and "fill-in" with rock and log caves, plants, etc...


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Those of you running a tank without a background -- that is, just nothing on the back wall, exposing the wires and equipment and such -- can you share some pics of your tanks and explain why you're cool with no background?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rufus' Mom

I always use a vinyl photo type background, even with plants or with bubble walls. It's not so much about "seeing" the background as it is about hiding the ugly wires, filters, walls, etc, and creating depth. I want mine to blend into the background so the contents of the tank become the focus. 

The vinyl backgrounds are really cheap and easy to remove if you don't like it. If you're not ready to committ even to that, try a black plastic trash bag for a day or two.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thank you, everyone; we're not certain what we want to do yet with a background, so if you can continue giving some insight and opinion/viewpoints, that would be awesome!


----------



## holly12

Oh, the one on the right is a black background - the reflection from the glass door on the other side of the room makes it look like paneling in the tank in that shot, hahaha.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Wow...difficult to make out if you didn't explain that to me...

Actually, I don't think we want to do quite that "planty," whether it's through actual decorations (plastic plants) or a background; that's quite thick for what we were envisioning -- we would want a bit more room for the goldfish to swim, so I am interested in doing like perhaps a "built-up" corner of the tank, and then getting gradually less dense and decorated as it moves into the middle for swim room...


----------



## jasonmk1j

I've just put a background on my small tank using a poster from a magazine that celebrates the beauty of the most controversial plant in the world, I think it looks awesome and people who've seen it can never guess what it is and are a little surprised when I tell them, politics aside the before/after shots might be helpful as the poster is the only change to the tank.

Before:


Jack Herer style:


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thanks for the before and afters, Jason!


----------



## Kehy

Here's a tip. Don't use a white or light colored background if you want to ever not see algae. It will make you...depressed.


----------



## zero

ill snap some pictures tonight of one of my tanks that at the moment has wood wall behind but it looks ok seeing as the tanks dark with black water. im undecided on what background if any to use for it.

also my guppy tank hasnt got its back ground yet but ill be getting this one for it 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjM2WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!hcE6bjZ9S85BOsmRfp6C!~~60_3.JPG

this is the guppy tank now with out back ground:



this it it with the black background, i personally think it looks to enclosed and dark (i started pulling it off then thoguht to take a pic before hand):





and this is the big tank with 3D back ground. im going to be planting moss on parts of it to make it not so dark looking in there. (its a work in progress like them all!!)


----------



## z1200

Black poster board makes good backgrounds. You can get it for like 50 cents for a big sheet. $2 should cover a 55 gal easily. I think solid black makes the best background.

Ps. Every time I see a coral background on freshwater tanks I punch myself in the face.


----------



## zero

z1200 said:


> Ps. Every time I see a coral background on freshwater tanks I punch myself in the face.


*r2 one of my tanks came with a coral background stuck on....i wipped it off as soon as the guy selling it left my house!


----------



## ClinicaTerra

zero said:


> ill snap some pictures tonight of one of my tanks that at the moment has wood wall behind but it looks ok seeing as the tanks dark with black water. im undecided on what background if any to use for it.
> 
> also my guppy tank hasnt got its back ground yet but ill be getting this one for it
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjM2WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!hcE6bjZ9S85BOsmRfp6C!~~60_3.JPG
> 
> this is the guppy tank now with out back ground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the big tank with 3D back ground. im going to be planting moss on parts of it to make it not so dark looking in there. (its a work in progress like them all!!)


What do you mean by "black water"?

BTW, zero -- love the bridge ornament in the center of the tank...my wife wants to do something like that in the 60 gallon if we continue with the "Asian" theme throughout (for the goldfish), but we haven't been able to find large Asian-style bridges anywhere...how big is that bridge? Where did you get it? Do the fish like swimming through it?


----------



## FishesRDelicious

I put a solid black background on my goldfish tanks. Look awesome with the black and green gravel and the orange and white colors on the fish stood out so much better than when my light yellow wall was showing through  I'd post pics if I had em, but I don't have goldfish anymore. The black still looks awesome with the natural set up though.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

I'd love to see pics even with the natural setup!


----------



## katanamasako

z1200 said:


> Black poster board makes good backgrounds. You can get it for like 50 cents for a big sheet. $2 should cover a 55 gal easily. I think solid black makes the best background.
> 
> Ps. Every time I see a coral background on freshwater tanks I punch myself in the face.


what gets me is how many there are. I understand people have salt water tanks, but around here, only one tiny little store sells salt water equipment, the rest are selling the backgrounds because they're 'pretty' me personally? I prefer solid color backgrounds like black or blue. (I find it lets the colors of the fish pop out more, especially cichlids and tetras)


----------



## FishesRDelicious

ClinicaTerra said:


> I'd love to see pics even with the natural setup!


Sorry :/ I'd love to get some pics up but I cant find my sd card for my camera to get them on the computer


----------



## fishnjeeps

I currently have one 46gal tank that has the black vinyl background that I used small pieces of duct tape at the top to hold it on. It's survived multiple moves and still has the original tape. My 29 gal currently does not have a background but that's mostly laziness on my part. I noticed that my local Petsmart has some new background designs that are made of the "Cling" vinyl. There's one that's blue and black and has the image of a sunken ship on it that I think I'll be getting for it. I'd check em out if I were you as there are a lot of new designs.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

fishnjeeps said:


> I currently have one 46gal tank that has the black vinyl background that I used small pieces of duct tape at the top to hold it on. It's survived multiple moves and still has the original tape. My 29 gal currently does not have a background but that's mostly laziness on my part. I noticed that my local Petsmart has some new background designs that are made of the "Cling" vinyl. There's one that's blue and black and has the image of a sunken ship on it that I think I'll be getting for it. I'd check em out if I were you as there are a lot of new designs.


Yes, I've noticed that on Petsmart's site they have the cling-on vinyl backs; they looked intriguing to me -- and I did notice the sunken ship one you mentioned online as well that was in a blue-ish color...that would have gone nice with my last setup, which had the pirate/shipwreck theme...


----------



## Cadiedid

Just my 2 cents... I would have to say I felt the look of all my tanks were improved by the addition of a background, at least to my eye. I used to always get a photo background of fw plants, but then somebody suggested black and I really like how it made my tanks look in the tanks I tried it on. I have used both the kind you tape on (with packing tape across the top to keep water drip marks off the back glass) and the cling kind which worked really well. I agree the aquascaping will help. What you are planning to do sounds great.

And I definitely agree about plastic sw decor in a fw tank... It makes my skin crawl.


----------



## lonedove55

Hi ClinicaTerra,

Just thought I'd post some pictures to show what a background can do for a tank...This tank had a vinyl background at the very beginning of set up. Not long ago, I removed it thinking it made the tank look dark and dreary. 

The first picture is what it looked like after removing the background and rescaping with more plants.










After seeing the wires and tubing behind the tank as well as the wall color, I decided put the background back on (second picture). What a difference it made! The plants seem to blend in with the background and the tank IMO appears more complete. Plus, the wires don't show and tubing blends in better.










Just a quick note...If you do not use any kind of "adhesive" such as Seaview Mounting & Illumination Solution, the colors in the background will not be as vibrant and have a washed out dull appearance.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## zero

See I had a black background on the gippy tank but I removed it coz I thought it lookedto dark. Pretty sure I've got a pic so ill edit my post with the pics when I get back from the fish shop.


----------



## FishesRDelicious

Its true, the black backgrounds can make the tank look dark, however, I had an X-files theme going with my goldies so it worked. Also, some fish enjoy dimmer lighting so it can be to your advantage, though it ultimately depends on the lights. My current tank lights are super bright even with the black. I ended up dimming them myself.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

FishesRDelicious said:


> Its true, the black backgrounds can make the tank look dark, however, I had an X-files theme going with my goldies so it worked. Also, some fish enjoy dimmer lighting so it can be to your advantage, though it ultimately depends on the lights. My current tank lights are super bright even with the black. I ended up dimming them myself.


Oh, I would have LOVED to have seen your goldfish X-Files setup bro...


----------



## holly12

Agreed - we must see this X-Files tank!

Also agreed, that coral backgrounds on fresh water tanks make me twitchy!


----------



## Rufus' Mom

Stop me if you heard this one...

I've always attached my vinyl backgrounds with tape, but yesterday came upon a thread that suggested using a very thin coating of baby oil to attach the background to the glass. I tried it, and the difference is amazing. With tape, the side view just shows the reflection of the glass, but with the baby oil, the colors pop and no shadows, reflections, etc. I did this on my cichlids tank where the decor is minimalist, just sand and rocks, and I wanted my background to play a more prominent role. The fish even seem to notice the new wallpaper. 

Apply a very light film of the oil to the background with a paper towel, then stick the background to the glass. Use a credit card to squeegee out the air bubbles. Stand back and enjoy.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

My wife actually said yesterday that she may be interested in exploring the possibility of adding the background, even if we already have the tank set up and under filtration/in position; we may take a look at the "natural aquascape" (for freshwater tanks, of course -- no coral!) paper backgrounds they have at Petsmart...will get back with more details...


----------



## bigcountry10

Heres my tank after 2 months, made the 3D background myself. I would never do anything other now, it just looks way to nice to me, they are a bit expensive to do yourself but you can literally do anything you want.


----------



## Jareth

Here's My tank with no background. I think it looks pretty good with out one but I always wanted to get the 3D amazon background but its soooo expensive! 

My Tank - YouTube


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Thanks, fellas!


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Can/should I still run my bubble bars in the back even with a background?


----------



## Summer

I only have a background on two of my tanks. one is a tape on black and the other i painted black. I prefer black because it makes the greens in the plants really pop out!


----------



## Jareth

ClinicaTerra said:


> Can/should I still run my bubble bars in the back even with a background?


That's all up to you my friend :]


----------



## ClinicaTerra

But will it look good do you think?


----------



## zero

ClinicaTerra said:


> What do you mean by "black water"?
> 
> BTW, zero -- love the bridge ornament in the center of the tank...my wife wants to do something like that in the 60 gallon if we continue with the "Asian" theme throughout (for the goldfish), but we haven't been able to find large Asian-style bridges anywhere...how big is that bridge? Where did you get it? Do the fish like swimming through it?


black water is basically a 'tea stained' coloured water, found in the Amazon where the water is very soft, the colour comes from tannis being leached from wood/peat/leaves etc. i forgot to take pictures im afraid but i have added a picture of my 'Asian' tank when it had black back ground so you can see the difference.

i actually got the bridge with a tank i brought. so not sure where its from, ill keep an eye open in shops for one tho and let you know if i see one. have a look on ebay maybe? id say its about 12 inches curved and 5 inches wide. the plecos love to stick to the underside of the bridge like a troll and the fish do like swimming through it. when i got it it was black but the placos soon cleaned it up! my plan is to get green/blue glass pebbles and make it look like water running under the bridge and to get away with the big bit of wood and make a 'bonsai' tree out of bog wood and flame or xmas moss to put in the centre behind the bridge. i like the far east theme as the fish i have in there now are all from that way......ive even found a small Buddha statue and a small set of chimes to put in there!!!


----------



## zero

ps i love bubble bars and if i could i was going to have one run all the way along the back of my 'asian' tank but as it stands my air pump isnt powerful enought to put bubbles through the 12inch air stone i have  so ill need 2 really good air pumps and another 12inch air stone but ive got more important things to buy....more fish


----------



## ClinicaTerra

I think we're going to focus on the "Asian" theme in this tank, too, because of the goldfish, as well as mix in some natural decor such as the log caves, etc. 

Here are my thoughts on bubble bars and pumps, because I've been down this road before: You don't have to get one long one that fits the entire length of the tank (there aren't that many out there to choose from in that length anyway) -- get a few 18" ones, like I did, and place them next to each other, powered individually (when funds allow) by separate pumps (preferably ones made by Rena)...


----------

